
In Chicago, ‘bomb trains’ hidden in plain sight - wglb
http://www.midwestenergynews.com/2015/04/09/in-chicago-bomb-trains-hidden-in-plain-sight/
======
wglb
And a related story from Wisconsin: [http://www.wisn.com/news/milwaukee-
residents-express-concern...](http://www.wisn.com/news/milwaukee-residents-
express-concerns-about-trains-carrying-crude-oil/32264978?absolute=true)

~~~
wglb
And a related story in the tribune:
[http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-oil-train-new-
da...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-oil-train-new-data-
met-20150403-story.html#page=1)

